# number code on inside of trunk 70 gto



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

okay,i have yet another question.today when i popped the trunk on my 70,i noticed some number code on the top part of the quarter panel where the trunk lid comes down near the weather stripping.does anyone know what these are ?i think they read:230376


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It has been researched extensively in the Chevelle community and seems to be a vendor or possibly Fischer Body identification number. There is no proven correlation between the number or any particular model series or VIN sequence. About all it proves is that the car still has the original quarter panels, or at least, the top drip edge....:lol:


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks.while im sitting here i may as well ask another ques.when i pull into a driveway or parking lot on mostly right hand turns,ifeel and hear this grinding or clunking when returning the wheel straight.i just had a new rear built and installed about three months ago 10 bolt posi 355,s.it started doing this soon after.the sound is coming from the left wheel tire behind the drum.totally normal when driving straight.could this be an axle bearing?could they have screwed something up when installing rear/


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That's the posi unit slipping to allow the wheels to rotate at different speeds on tight turns. The outside tire, which would be the left, needs to turn much faster than the right to travel the greater distance of the arc.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

okay but this sound has a very unatural feel.is there anything i can do to correct it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could try a fluid swap back there, and if the niose is still coming from there then your posi unit probably is faulty and needs to be replaced.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

okay,but would it need a fluid swap after only maybe acouple hundred miles ?if i change the gear oil ,how do i go about that?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

There are different styles of posi units. Some are clutches and some are cones. The cones tend to be a bit noisier as they are metal on metal when they "slip" to allow the wheels to turn at different rates. The clutches will be quieter, but they both build up a resistance and then slip suddenly and you will feel either type when they do that. Take the car to a large parking lot and start making a large, complete, gentle arc. After each complete circle tighten the radius a little and keep doing that until you hear or feel the unit slip. If it is only noticeable when down to a tight turn, it is normal. If you're concerned about it, go back to where you had it installed and have them go for a ride with you to determine if anything is wrong with it.
If you had the internal posi installed in your non-posi carrier, I can't help you with that, as I have no experience with them. I am contemplating putting one in my Camaro to try it, so let us know if that is the style you had installed....


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i actually just called gevo from gevos rear gears [he built it]and he said to make sure they didn't use synthetic gear oil because it would ruin it.he also said it could be something he installed that maybe failed.for now im going to do a fluid swap and add limited slip additive to the 90 weight oil as he suggested.ill let you know how it turns out.


----------

